# Bailey Creek Colorado Wood Alert!



## spahle (May 26, 2011)

I paddled Bailey Creek a couple days ago and almost paddled into a potentially fatal piece of wood in the last drop.

The last major drop in Bailey has a large piece of wood with sharp "fingers" in the main channel. This drop is the last class 4 in the pink gorge section of the run. This rapid is supposedly named Mystery Eddy. The rapid is gorged in on the river right side, and the wood is barely visible on river right up against the gorge wall. We ran the river at 350 cfs, and the wood was not visible until you were in the rapid. This piece of wood is very likely to cause death or severe pin if you run the river right channel (the main channel), or especially if you swim or flip in the first hole. 

The mystery eddy move is clean but if you miss the boof you will likely flush into this tree.

The lead in to this rapid only has a 1/2 boat eddy on the right side that I clung onto until I was able to climb out of my boat and a 1 boat eddy that my partner was in right above me. We had to death ferry in front of the drop to the river left side to a small eddy in front of the big rock on river left. If you miss this ferry you will flush into the main channel.

From this left eddy we were able to scrape down a 2 foot water fall into the Mystery Eddy behind the big rock on river left.

Space out well when entering this rapid. Scout from the river left eddy right above the big rock. This tree will probably not be visible if the water level is much higher, but the fingers will still grab any swimmers, anyone that submarines in the first hole, or any one that is upside down.
Stay safe.

Bill L


----------

